#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-06-25
<bcurtiswx> would I get bood at TOI if I bought my iPad? :P
<bcurtiswx> brought*
<maco> youve done it before :P
<maco> i wont be there though. boyfriend had surgery yesterday so im going to stick around home in case he needs anything
<Bcurtiswx_> I'm at TOi no Kevin
#ubuntu-us-dc 2013-06-17
<brian|lfs> hello
<brian|lfs> anyone there?
<ChinnoDog> hi brian|lfs
<brian|lfs> do you all do ubuntu install fests anymore
<brian|lfs> do you have loco meetings at all anymore
<ChinnoDog> brian left
<ChinnoDog> psh
<marcoceppi> ChinnoDog: when is the next meeting?
<ChinnoDog> You are asking me? lol
<ChinnoDog> marcoceppi: when are you hosting it?
 * marcoceppi shrugs
<marcoceppi> There's an OSSBBQ happening tomorrow
<ChinnoDog> Where? Who goes to those?
<marcoceppi> It's spearheaded by the WPDC, JSDC, and PHPDC meetup groups
<marcoceppi> ChinnoDog: http://www.reddit.com/r/washingtondc/comments/1fobx8/enjoy_low_and_slow_cooking_at_the_open_source_bbq/
<ChinnoDog> I don't think I belong in any of those groups. sigh
<marcoceppi> ChinnoDog: you can alwasy join
<marcoceppi> there's plent of spots left for tomorrow's bbq
<ChinnoDog> I am not a developer of any of those technologies
<marcoceppi> Not many people are
#ubuntu-us-dc 2014-06-19
<ChinnoDog> Morning
<marcoceppi> o/
#ubuntu-us-dc 2017-06-21
<swift110_> hey all
#ubuntu-us-dc 2017-06-22
<swift110> hey
#ubuntu-us-dc 2018-06-19
<swift110> hey
